# LSE - Dell'Italia non rimarrà nulla



## tequilad (17 Ottobre 2013)

So che è meglio non fare copia incolla, ma ho sintetizzato un trattato uscito oggi da parte della London School of Economy che fa venire realmente i brividi!!!


_“Gli storici del futuro probabilmente guarderanno all’Italia come un caso perfetto di un Paese che è riuscito a passare da una condizione di nazione prospera e leader industriale in soli vent’anni in una condizione di desertificazione economica, di incapacità di gestione demografica, di caduta verticale nel terzo mondo economico.
Il governo sa perfettamente che la situazione è insostenibile, ma per il momento è in grado soltanto di ricorrere ad un aumento estremamente miope dell’IVA in grado di distruggere nuovamente i consumi
Il 15% del settore della manifattura in Italia (il secondo più importante d'Europa fino a qualche anno fa) è stato distrutto e circa 32.000 aziende sono scomparse. 
Questa situazione ha le sue radici nella cultura politica enormemente degradata dell’élite del Paese, che, negli ultimi decenni, ha negoziato e firmato numerosi accordi e trattati internazionali, senza mai considerare il reale interesse economico del Paese e senza alcuna pianificazione significativa del futuro della nazione.

La leadership del Paese non ha mai riconosciuto che l’apertura indiscriminata di prodotti industriali a basso costo dell’Asia avrebbe distrutto industrie una volta leader in Italia negli stessi settori. Ha firmato i trattati sull’Euro promettendo ai partner europei riforme mai attuate, ma impegnandosi in politiche di austerità. Ha firmato il regolamento di Dublino sui confini dell’UE sapendo perfettamente che l’Italia non è neanche lontanamente in grado (come dimostra il continuo afflusso di immigrati clandestini a Lampedusa e gli inevitabili incidenti mortali) di pattugliare e proteggere i suoi confini. Di conseguenza , l’Italia si è rinchiusa in una rete di strutture giuridiche che rendono la scomparsa completa della nazione certa.

L’Italia ha attualmente il livello di tassazione sulle imprese più alto dell’UE e uno dei più alti al mondo. Questo insieme a un mix fatale di terribile gestione finanziaria, infrastrutture inadeguate, corruzione onnipresente, burocrazia inefficiente, il sistema di giustizia più lento e inaffidabile d’Europa, sta spingendo tutti gli imprenditori fuori dal Paese . Non solo verso destinazioni che offrono lavoratori a basso costo, come in Oriente o in Asia meridionale: un grande flusso di aziende italiane si riversa nella vicina Svizzera e in Austria dove, nonostante i costi relativamente elevati di lavoro, le aziende troveranno un vero e proprio Stato a collaborare con loro, anziché a sabotarli. A un recente evento organizzato dalla città svizzera di Chiasso per illustrare le opportunità di investimento nel Canton Ticino hanno partecipato ben 250 imprenditori italiani.

La scomparsa dell’Italia in quanto nazione industriale si riflette anche nel livello senza precedenti di fuga di cervelli con decine di migliaia di giovani ricercatori, scienziati, tecnici che emigrano in Germania, Francia, Gran Bretagna, Scandinavia, così come in Nord America e Asia orientale. Coloro che producono valore, insieme alla maggior parte delle persone istruite è in partenza, pensa di andar via, o vorrebbe emigrare. L’Italia è diventato un luogo di saccheggio demografico per gli altri Paesi più organizzati che hanno l’opportunità di attrarre facilmente lavoratori altamente, addestrati a spese dello Stato italiano, offrendo loro prospettive economiche ragionevoli che non potranno mai avere in Italia.
troika
L’Italia è entrata in un periodo di anomalia costituzionale. Perché i politici di partito hanno portato il Paese ad un quasi – collasso nel 2011, un evento che avrebbe avuto gravi conseguenze a livello globale. Il Paese è stato essenzialmente governato da tecnocrati provenienti dall’ufficio del Presidente Repubblica, i burocrati di diversi ministeri chiave e la Banca d’Italia. Il loro compito è quello di garantire la stabilità in Italia nei confronti dell’UE e dei mercati finanziari a qualsiasi costo. Questo è stato finora raggiunto emarginando sia i partiti politici sia il Parlamento a livelli senza precedenti, e con un interventismo onnipresente e costituzionalmente discutibile del Presidente della Repubblica , che ha esteso i suoi poteri ben oltre i confini dell’ordine repubblicano. L’interventismo del Presidente è particolarmente evidente nella creazione del governo Monti e del governo Letta, che sono entrambi espressione diretta del Quirinale.
L’illusione ormai diffusa, che molti italiani coltivano, è credere che il Presidente, la Banca d’Italia e la burocrazia sappiano come salvare il Paese. Saranno amaramente delusi. L’attuale leadership non ha la capacità, e forse neppure l’intenzione, di salvare il Paese dalla rovina. Sarebbe facile sostenere che Monti ha aggravato la già grave recessione. Letta sta seguendo esattamente lo stesso percorso: tutto deve essere sacrificato in nome della stabilità. I tecnocrati condividono le stesse origini culturali dei partiti politici e, in simbiosi con loro, sono riusciti ad elevarsi alle loro posizioni attuali: è quindi inutile pensare che otterranno risultati migliori, dal momento che non sono neppure in grado di avere una visione a lungo termine per il Paese. Sono in realtà i garanti della scomparsa dell’Italia.
In conclusione, la rapidità del declino è davvero mozzafiato. Continuando su questa strada, in meno di una generazione non rimarrà nulla dell’Italia nazione industriale moderna. Entro un altro decennio, o giù di lì, intere regioni, come la Sardegna o Liguria, saranno così demograficamente compromesse che non potranno mai più recuperare.
I fondatori dello Stato italiano 152 anni fa avevano combattuto, addirittura fino alla morte, per portare l’Italia a quella posizione centrale di potenza culturale ed economica all’interno del mondo occidentale, che il Paese aveva occupato solo nel tardo Medio Evo e nel Rinascimento. Quel progetto ora è fallito, insieme con l’idea di avere una qualche ambizione politica significativa e il messianico (inutile) intento universalista di salvare il mondo, anche a spese della propria comunità. A meno di un miracolo, possono volerci secoli per ricostruire l’Italia.”_


----------



## runner (17 Ottobre 2013)

alè signori e signore rullo di tamburi, squilli di trombe e chi più ne ha ne metta....sta per iniziare un topic di sproloqui su ricette, trucchi e consigli utili per uscire da sta situazione, quando invece basterebbe solo mandare in pensione un po' di gente e assumere i giovani e i meno giovani con un bella nazionalizzazione di alcune banche!!

ho detto tutto e adesso non dico più nulla....


----------



## juventino (17 Ottobre 2013)

È semplicemente tutto ciò che penso. L'Italia ormai è vicinissima al punto di non ritorno. Sono pronto a scommettere che fra 10 diventeremo ufficialmente un paese del terzo mondo.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

madonna ragazzi...e voi avete intenzione di emigrare?


----------



## tequilad (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> madonna ragazzi...e voi avete intenzione di emigrare?



Bisogna vedere se esisterà un'alternativa valida oppure no...


----------



## Liuk (17 Ottobre 2013)

Il problema dell'Italia è la profonda e bieca ignoranza della maggior parte dei suoi abitanti, pronti a credere qualsiasi cosa senza sentire il minimo bisogno di approfondire. E questa cosa accade in tutti gli ambiti.
Io fortunatamente ho studiato medicina e non ho una laurea/spazzatura, ma se ci fosse la necessità non ci penserei due volte ad andarmene da questo paese in cui l'incompetenza regna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se esisterà un'alternativa valida oppure no...



le alternative secondo me sono pochissime perchè la crisi è globale...per me vale la pena andare solo in paesi come Giappone, Svezia, Danimarca, Olanda, Germania, Brasile e qualche paesetto dell'America Latina...ma l'ideale è rimane sempre in Italia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Dunque? Saremo un paese del terzo mondo e quando succederà si salvi chi può?


----------



## tequilad (17 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque? Saremo un paese del terzo mondo e quando succederà si salvi chi può?



Può essere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Ottobre 2013)

La strada è quella. Io per come son fatto non emigrerei mai, ci vorrebbe davvero qualcosa di pesante per farmi imparare una nuova lingua e lasciare tutte le persone a cui tengo

Tanto sono un genio e qualcosa troverò per diventare ricco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La strada è quella. *Io per come son fatto non emigrerei mai, ci vorrebbe davvero qualcosa di pesante per farmi imparare una nuova lingua e lasciare tutte le persone a cui tengo*
> 
> Tanto sono un genio e qualcosa troverò per diventare ricco


.


----------



## James Watson (17 Ottobre 2013)

Uno scritto che fa molto riflettere.
Vi faccio solo un esempio: il mio collega di lavoro, che è avanti un po' più di me con la carriera, qui all'università di Milano percepisce circa 15000 euro l'anno per il suo lavoro. La stessa medesima posizione è ricercata da una università inglese vicino a Londra attraverso un bando che garantisce un compenso compreso tra le 28,000 e le 34,000 sterline. Chi c.... glielo fa fare di restare qua??


----------



## Doctore (17 Ottobre 2013)

troppo pessimismo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Uno scritto che fa molto riflettere.
> Vi faccio solo un esempio: il mio collega di lavoro, che è avanti un po' più di me con la carriera, qui all'università di Milano percepisce circa 15000 euro l'anno per il suo lavoro. La stessa medesima posizione è ricercata da una università inglese vicino a Londra attraverso un bando che garantisce un compenso compreso tra le 28,000 e le 34,000 sterline. Chi c.... glielo fa fare di restare qua??



la Sterlina vale anche più dell'Euro quindi veramente chi cacchio glie fa fare...


----------



## James Watson (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Sterlina vale anche più dell'Euro quindi veramente chi cacchio glie fa fare...



Infatti mi sa che io, appena posso.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Infatti mi sa che io, appena posso.....



il problema è sempre lo stesso...Clima, Cibo, amicizie


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)

è un problema che mi riguarda anche da vicino.
Io e la mia ex morosa un mese fa avevamo contattato un'insegnante di lingua scandinava: obiettivo emigrare per avere una vita migliore. 
Io un lavoretto ce l'ho, lei invece no pur essendo laureata. 
Poi la mia ex quindici giorni fa mi molla (è stata una storia breve) però lei continua a imparare la lingua ed entro l'anno prossimo vuole andare in Scandinavia. 
Io, anche per risentimento nei suoi confronti, ho interrotto le lezioni. Chiaro che se mi va male non ho niente da perdere e non ci metto niente a rimettermi in contatto con l'insegnante. 
Solo che scoccia andare lì ed adattarmi a un posto così diverso tutto da solo, sarebbe una cosa migliore farlo in due. O no?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> è un problema che mi riguarda anche da vicino.
> Io e la mia ex morosa un mese fa avevamo contattato un'insegnante di lingua scandinava: obiettivo emigrare per avere una vita migliore.
> Io un lavoretto ce l'ho, lei invece no pur essendo laureata.
> Poi la mia ex quindici giorni fa mi molla (è stata una storia breve) però lei continua a imparare la lingua ed entro l'anno prossimo vuole andare in Scandinavia.
> ...



vero...e lei possibile che ci va da sola?


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2013)

Mah...pseudo studio fatto da persone profondamente ignoranti e che non conoscono minimamente l'Italia e soprattutto gli italiani, in una parola: spazzatura..


----------



## esjie (17 Ottobre 2013)

Solito discorso...voi cosa sapete fare di speciale da portare all'estero?


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero...e lei possibile che ci va da sola?



Sì. è molto caparbia di carattere, sono sicuro che ce la farà e bene. buona fortuna.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah...pseudo studio fatto da persone profondamente ignoranti e che non conoscono minimamente l'Italia e soprattutto gli italiani, in una parola: spazzatura..



Dimmi dov'è la spazzatura: loro sciorinano statistiche e dati concreti.


----------



## alexrossonero (17 Ottobre 2013)

Scenario plausibilissimo, non si può prevedere molto di meglio per questo paese.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2013)

Non tengono conto dello scenario demografico che ci attende.


----------



## Mou (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il problema è sempre lo stesso...Clima, Cibo, amicizie



Ecco cosa significa essere choosy.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah...pseudo studio fatto da persone profondamente ignoranti e che non conoscono minimamente l'Italia e soprattutto gli italiani, in una parola: spazzatura..



 ... London School of economy


----------



## juventino (17 Ottobre 2013)

Può darsi pure che fallire sia la cosa più giusta per questo paese comunque. Magari se la gente cominciasse a capire che vuol dire soffrire la fame e diventare poveri si sveglierebbe.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Ottobre 2013)

Spero solo che regga per altri 15 anni, dopodichè mi troverò con le palle al sole a Panama, percui mi interesserà relativamente lo scenario economico italiano


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque delle varie "School of Economy" mi fido sempre come del mago Otelma.

La verità è che nessuno può predire cosa sarà l'economia del paese "x" da qui a 10-15 anni. Nessuno è onniscente.

Magari fra 15 anni l'italia, dopo l'uscita dall'euro, la svalutazione selvaggia, un mezzo default, avrà un tasso di crescita annuo del 10%. Come fanno a prevedere una cosa del genere?


----------



## Doctore (17 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Può darsi pure che fallire sia la cosa più giusta per questo paese comunque. Magari se la gente cominciasse a capire che vuol dire soffrire la fame e diventare poveri si sveglierebbe.


Beh ultimamente i poveri in italia sono aumentati non credo ci sia bisogno di maggior povertà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sì. è molto caparbia di carattere, sono sicuro che ce la farà e bene. buona fortuna.



sembra una persona forte...cmq fai bene ad augurargli il meglio...portare rancore è da perdenti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa significa essere choosy.



hai vissuto all'estero?? Per uno che ha vissuto sempre in Italia con bel Clima, bel cibo ecc.ecc. e difficile prendere e andare all'estero lasciando famiglia e amici


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'Italia è la profonda e bieca ignoranza della maggior parte dei suoi abitanti, pronti a credere qualsiasi cosa senza *sentire il minimo bisogno di approfondire*. E questa cosa accade in tutti gli ambiti.
> Io fortunatamente ho studiato medicina e non ho una laurea/spazzatura, ma se ci fosse la necessità non ci penserei due volte ad andarmene da questo paese in cui l'incompetenza regna.



Aggiungo, senza il minimo spirito critico che porti a verificare le fonti delle notizie. Vale in qualsiasi ambito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai vissuto all'estero?? Per uno che ha vissuto sempre in Italia con bel Clima, bel cibo ecc.ecc. e difficile prendere e andare all'estero lasciando famiglia e amici


Sono d'accordo con te ma i problemi non sono certo cibo e clima. Sono più che altro lingua e famiglia.


----------



## Liuk (17 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Aggiungo, senza il minimo spirito critico che porti a verificare le fonti delle notizie. Vale in qualsiasi ambito



E' esattamente quello che intendevo, e me ne accorgo anche nel mio ambito che è quello medico e scientifico.
La gente decide da che parte stare come si sceglie una squadra per cui fare il tifo e non è in grado di mettere in discussione le proprie convinzioni nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza contraria.
Anzi di solito gli esperti (in qualsiasi ambito) vengono visti come i cattivi e la causa di tutto.
Questo paese di pecore ha semplicemente quello che si merita.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Ottobre 2013)

"La rivoluzione liberale" (cit.) LOL


----------



## Doctore (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai vissuto all'estero?? Per uno che ha vissuto sempre in Italia con bel Clima, bel cibo ecc.ecc. e difficile prendere e andare all'estero lasciando famiglia e amici


Ma quale clima e famiglia...
Il sogno di ogni ragazzo in Italia è avere un lavoro che gli permetta di sopravvivere...
Un CAMERIERE DI UNA BETTOLA o il commesso del supermercato piu marcio in Uk o nel nord europa si puo permettere una casa in affitto e pagare le tasse/servizi vivendo una vita dignitosa...per carità non è il ''sogno amerrricano'' ma almeno un punto di partenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma quale clima e famiglia...
> Il sogno di ogni ragazzo in Italia è avere un lavoro che gli permetta di sopravvivere...
> *Un CAMERIERE DI UNA BETTOLA o il commesso del supermercato piu marcio in Uk o nel nord europa si puo permettere una casa in affitto e pagare le tasse/servizi vivendo una vita dignitosa*...per carità non è il ''sogno amerrricano'' ma almeno un punto di partenza.


Mi sembra un po' qualunquista come discorso.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te ma i problemi non sono certo cibo e clima. Sono più che altro lingua e famiglia.



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un po' qualunquista come discorso.



.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma quale clima e famiglia...
> Il sogno di ogni ragazzo in Italia è avere un lavoro che gli permetta di sopravvivere...
> Un CAMERIERE DI UNA BETTOLA o il commesso del supermercato piu marcio in Uk o nel nord europa si puo permettere una casa in affitto e pagare le tasse/servizi vivendo una vita dignitosa...per carità non è il ''sogno amerrricano'' ma almeno un punto di partenza.



Diciamo il sogno magari è un pò più alto. Poi piuttosto che rimanere disoccupato qui, a fare il mammone a 30 anni...

Poi è comunque vero che se cadi dal primo piano ti rompi un braccio, dal quarto hai vinto un viaggio, lo so bene...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2013)

La cosa che mi ha sempre fatto sorridere di un ragionamento del genere è che se sei cameriere a Londra, sei un figo. Uno che ha "rotto" il sistema. Uno che si sta facendo da solo.
Se invece fai il cameriere a "x" (inserire qualsivoglia nome di città italica), sei un fallito. Un poveraccio. Uno che non è riuscito a combinare nulla.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi ha sempre fatto sorridere di un ragionamento del genere è che se sei cameriere a Londra, sei un figo. Uno che ha "rotto" il sistema. Uno che si sta facendo da solo.
> Se invece fai il cameriere a "x" (inserire qualsivoglia nome di città italica), sei un fallito. Un poveraccio. Uno che non è riuscito a combinare nulla.



VERO,resta giusto il fatto che a Londra migliori l'inglese,mettiamola così


----------



## esjie (17 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi ha sempre fatto sorridere di un ragionamento del genere è che se sei cameriere a Londra, sei un figo. Uno che ha "rotto" il sistema. Uno che si sta facendo da solo.
> Se invece fai il cameriere a "x" (inserire qualsivoglia nome di città italica), sei un fallito. Un poveraccio. Uno che non è riuscito a combinare nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi ha sempre fatto sorridere di un ragionamento del genere è che se sei cameriere a Londra, sei un figo. Uno che ha "rotto" il sistema. Uno che si sta facendo da solo.
> Se invece fai il cameriere a "x" (inserire qualsivoglia nome di città italica), sei un fallito. Un poveraccio. Uno che non è riuscito a combinare nulla.


Ah, se è per questo qua ti reputano fallito anche se sei professore o avvocato...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, se è per questo qua ti reputano fallito anche se sei professore o avvocato...



Guarda i messaggi che adesso sei più dotto e puoi reputare meglio chi è un fallito


----------



## Sesfips (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ed io è per questo che ho intenzione di partire fra non molto. Se definitivamente non lo so, non so cosa mi riserverà il futuro.
Secondo me, la famiglia, gli amici ecc sono tutte scuse, se uno vuole migliorarsi e avere un futuro solido, deve fare dei grossi sacrifici. Sono tutte cose secondarie quelle, prima viene il mio futuro.


----------



## Doctore (18 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un po' qualunquista come discorso.


sara qualunquista ma è la realtà dei fatti supportata da conoscenti che hanno intrapreso questa strada.
Ovvio che non è il massimo dell'ispirazione ma è un punto di partenza che nel nord europa c'e...in italia no.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Ottobre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Dimmi dov'è la spazzatura: loro sciorinano statistiche e dati concreti.






Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *Comunque delle varie "School of Economy" mi fido sempre come del mago Otelma.
> 
> La verità è che nessuno può predire cosa sarà l'economia del paese "x" da qui a 10-15 anni. Nessuno è onniscente.
> *
> Magari fra 15 anni l'italia, dopo l'uscita dall'euro, la svalutazione selvaggia, un mezzo default, avrà un tasso di crescita annuo del 10%. Come fanno a prevedere una cosa del genere?



1) Lo studio non è della LSE ma è stato fatto da due ricercatori di quell'istituto...

Per es. se un membro del parlamento italiano dicesse che le persone di colore andrebbero bruciate, nessuno direbbe che il parlamento italiano è razzista, ma solo quel parlamentare lo è...quindi per quanto ne sappiamo quello studio è stato fatto da due membri della LSE che possono benissimo essere due incompetenti...

2) Non c'è nessun dato statistico, inoltre i numeri possono essere interpretati come meglio si crede:

Per es. in base ai numeri Galliani avrebbe ragionissima a dire che il Milan, avendo fatto più punti di tutti negli ultimi cinque anni, è la squadra più forte in Italia...Anzi lui aggiungerebbe che nello stesso tempo ha incrementato il fatturato e portato anche il pareggio di bilancio...citando questi dati chi può smentirlo? 

Se però poi si guardano altri parametri (depauperamento del valore della rosa, solo uno scudo vinto, ecc.) ci si accorge che il nostro Ad ha detto un cumulo di sciocchezze! 

Quindi per giustificare una tesi è sufficiente citare i dati che meglio si applicano ad essa e magari nasconderne altri...

E' ovvio che l'Italia è un paese in declino, ma francamente da un ricercatore della LSE mi aspetto cose molto più concrete di semplici "previsioni"

3) Riguardo all'affidabilità degli istituti economici andate a rivedere quanti di essi hanno azzeccato le previsioni economiche negli ultimi 5 anni, vedrete che nessuno di essi ne ha azzeccata una..

4) In ultimo cercate da chi è stata finanziata la "prestigiosa" LSE..ci troverete il nome di un certo Gheddafi..

Quindi ripeto studio molto discutibile...


----------



## runner (18 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi ha sempre fatto sorridere di un ragionamento del genere è che se sei cameriere a Londra, sei un figo. Uno che ha "rotto" il sistema. Uno che si sta facendo da solo.
> Se invece fai il cameriere a "x" (inserire qualsivoglia nome di città italica), sei un fallito. Un poveraccio. Uno che non è riuscito a combinare nulla.



bravo stavolta hai detto una gran cosa!!
complimenti!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te ma i problemi non sono certo cibo e clima. Sono più che altro lingua e famiglia.



si quello è scontato Splè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sara qualunquista ma è la realtà dei fatti supportata da conoscenti che hanno intrapreso questa strada.
> Ovvio che non è il massimo dell'ispirazione ma è un punto di partenza che nel nord europa c'e...in italia no.


Diciamo che delle chiacchiere dei conoscenti non me ne faccio molto, per quanto riguarda i fatti, quali?


----------



## Doctore (18 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che delle chiacchiere dei conoscenti non me ne faccio molto, per quanto riguarda i fatti, quali?


Lavoro:Cameriere presso una bar/ristorante bassa categoria.Londra
Stipendio:1000 sterline al mese.
Allora pagava(''pagava'' perche da un po che non lo sento) 600 sterline al mese di affitto e servizi(adsl,luce,acqua,gas),100 sterline di metropolitana e bus al mese,mangiava direttamente al ristorante.
Poi non so cosa intendi per fatti...i dettagli della vita di questo ragazzo non vengono pubblicati sulla repubblica o il sole 24 ore.
Ti ho raccontato l esperienza di questa persona poi puoi anche non credermi eh...


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> E' esattamente quello che intendevo, e me ne accorgo anche nel mio ambito che è quello medico e scientifico.
> La gente decide da che parte stare come si sceglie una squadra per cui fare il tifo e non è in grado di mettere in discussione le proprie convinzioni nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza contraria.
> Anzi di solito gli esperti (in qualsiasi ambito) vengono visti come i cattivi e la causa di tutto.



Come te, studio in campo scientifico e mi accorgo spesso, parlando anche con amici, che la cultura scientifica in Italia è spesso ridotta ai minimi termini. Non so di chi sia la colpa, ma purtroppo è così.


----------



## esjie (18 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Lavoro:Cameriere presso una bar/ristorante bassa categoria.Londra
> Stipendio:1000 sterline al mese.
> Allora pagava(''pagava'' perche da un po che non lo sento) 600 sterline al mese di affitto e servizi(adsl,luce,acqua,gas),100 sterline di metropolitana e bus al mese,mangiava direttamente al ristorante.
> Poi non so cosa intendi per fatti...i dettagli della vita di questo ragazzo non vengono pubblicati sulla repubblica o il sole 24 ore.
> Ti ho raccontato l esperienza di questa persona poi puoi anche non credermi eh...



******* 600 £ di affitto...gli va bene che mangia al ristorante, altrimenti gli rimane poco o niente


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> ******* 600 £ di affitto...gli va bene che mangia al ristorante, altrimenti gli rimane poco o niente



Perchè i 100 mensili dei servizi pubblici ?


----------



## Serginho (19 Ottobre 2013)

Londra e' costosissima, ma a livello di opportunita' lavorative e' molto fornita. La cosa buona e' che esiste la meritocrazia e sul lavoro puoi facilmente fare carriera (e guadagnare di piu') se ti comporti bene


----------



## Doctore (19 Ottobre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè i 100 mensili dei servizi pubblici ?


non ha la macchina.


----------



## James Watson (19 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Come te, studio in campo scientifico e mi accorgo spesso, parlando anche con amici, che la cultura scientifica in Italia è spesso ridotta ai minimi termini. Non so di chi sia la colpa, ma purtroppo è così.



e qui mi tocca quotare in toto.
Giusto un paio di giorni fa ho avuto un battibecco clamoroso con un tizio sul metodo stamina.
Credo che uno dei problemi di fondo stia nel fatto che qualunque giornalista, senza averne minimamente le basi, possa fare il "giornalista scientifico" in questo paese: quando cerchi di spiegare a qualcuno qualcosa di scientifico e questo ribatte citando pseudo-blog di "informazione" scientifica (stampa libera et simili) o articoli pubblicati su giornali non peer-rewieved (quando va bene le scienze, altrimenti repubblica, la stampa, oggi, cioè) capisci che c'è qualcosa che non va.
Per non parlare di tutte le boiate che mi tocca sentire, da biotecnologo alimentare, quando si parla di o.g.m.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non ha la macchina.



Avevo intuito. Però qui l'abbonamento metrobus mensile costa 35, va bene che non sarà la stessa cosa, ma il costo della vita sembra esageratamente più alto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Lavoro:Cameriere presso una bar/ristorante bassa categoria.Londra
> Stipendio:1000 sterline al mese.
> Allora pagava(''pagava'' perche da un po che non lo sento) 600 sterline al mese di affitto e servizi(adsl,luce,acqua,gas),100 sterline di metropolitana e bus al mese,mangiava direttamente al ristorante.
> Poi non so cosa intendi per fatti...i dettagli della vita di questo ragazzo non vengono pubblicati sulla repubblica o il sole 24 ore.
> Ti ho raccontato l esperienza di questa persona poi puoi anche non credermi eh...


Va bene, io questo voglio sapere, non voglio dare per scontato che sia vero. Detto ciò, è un grande uomo per il fatto di fare il cameriere a Londra? Come diceva qualcuno su... si è realizzato campando con 300 sterline al mese?


----------



## Doctore (19 Ottobre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Avevo intuito. Però qui l'abbonamento metrobus mensile costa 35, va bene che non sarà la stessa cosa, ma il costo della vita sembra esageratamente più alto...


è molto caro pero un servizio attivo 24 ore su 24...tranne la metro che chiude a mezzanotte.
In ogni caso è proporzionato al costo della vita.


----------



## Hammer (19 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> e qui mi tocca quotare in toto.
> Giusto un paio di giorni fa ho avuto un battibecco clamoroso con un tizio sul metodo stamina.
> Credo che uno dei problemi di fondo stia nel fatto che qualunque giornalista, senza averne minimamente le basi, possa fare il "giornalista scientifico" in questo paese: quando cerchi di spiegare a qualcuno qualcosa di scientifico e questo ribatte citando pseudo-blog di "informazione" scientifica (stampa libera et simili) o articoli pubblicati su giornali non peer-rewieved (quando va bene le scienze, altrimenti repubblica, la stampa, oggi, cioè) capisci che c'è qualcosa che non va.
> Per non parlare di tutte le boiate che mi tocca sentire, da biotecnologo alimentare, quando si parla di o.g.m.



La discussione Stamina è l'ultima goccia. Pubblicazione, lettura dei dati, metodo scientifico, concetti pressoché ignoti. E ovviamente i media ci marciano sopra: fanno più presa l'indignazione e gli scienziati pazzi (al soldo delle multinazionali, of course) rispetto al confronto delle parti. 

Capisco le boiate. Sono abituato con quelle che sento, da (quasi) fisico, quando spesso mi si parla delle distruttive centrali nucleari. Classicamente da persone che hanno letto due frasi in croce sul Fatto, senza manco sapere cosa siano sievert e fissioni. Disinformazione TOTALE, alimentata da slogan e decontestualizzazioni da quattro soldi.


----------



## Doctore (19 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va bene, io questo voglio sapere, non voglio dare per scontato che sia vero. Detto ciò, è un grande uomo per il fatto di fare il cameriere a Londra? Come diceva qualcuno su... si è realizzato campando con 300 sterline al mese?


Cosa ne so se lui si sente realizzato o meno mica sono nella sua testa...diciamo che non disprezzava la sua vita.
Ti racconto un altra storia...Conosco un amica d'infanzia che che ha vissuto a londra per anni facendo la lava piatti,poi ha lavorato come hostess in una compagnia aerea in svezia...
Oggi è dipendente di una banca in irlanda.
Ci sono percorsi diversi per ogni persona...se qualcuno si sente realizzato a fare il cameriere o il lava piatti a londra cosa ci sarebbe di male?...E se devo fare questa vita la faccio in un paese che mi da in ogni caso delle opportunità.
Qualcun altro non si sente realizzato a pulire i piatti e prova a fare altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Cosa ne so se lui si sente realizzato o meno mica sono nella sua testa...diciamo che non disprezzava la sua vita.
> Ti racconto un altra storia...Conosco un amica d'infanzia che che ha vissuto a londra per anni facendo la lava piatti,poi ha lavorato come hostess in una compagnia aerea in svezia...
> Oggi è dipendente di una banca in irlanda.
> Ci sono percorsi diversi per ogni persona...se qualcuno si sente realizzato a fare il cameriere o il lava piatti a londra cosa ci sarebbe di male?...E se devo fare questa vita la faccio in un paese che mi da in ogni caso delle opportunità.
> Qualcun altro non si sente realizzato a pulire i piatti e prova a fare altro.


Ah beh, certo. Non sto qui a sindacare però non mi ha mai convinto dover andare in un altro paese a partire da 0(perché fare il cameriere o il lavapiatti è partire da 0)senza la certezza di una realizzazione futura. Ok, questa ragazza è andata a lavorare in banca in Irlanda ma quanti ragazzi arrivano lì, partono dal basso e poi si realizzano?
Il mio discorso è: se si ha un'opportunità lavorativa all'estero c'è da correre ma se devo partire da zero qua e da zero all'estero, preferisco partire da zero qua in tutta sincerità.


----------



## Doctore (19 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah beh, certo. Non sto qui a sindacare però non mi ha mai convinto dover andare in un altro paese a partire da 0(perché fare il cameriere o il lavapiatti è partire da 0)senza la certezza di una realizzazione futura. Ok, questa ragazza è andata a lavorare in banca in Irlanda ma quanti ragazzi arrivano lì, partono dal basso e poi si realizzano?
> Il mio discorso è: se si ha un'opportunità lavorativa all'estero c'è da correre ma se devo partire da zero qua e da zero all'estero, preferisco partire da zero qua in tutta sincerità.


Su questo non hai torto.
Ma il succo del mio discorso è se parto da zero qui in italia rimango uno zero(per carità non succede sempre per fortuna)...se parto da zero da altre parti ho la possibilita di migliorare.
Se permetti fare il cameriere(puo essere qualsiasi lavoro eh)in germania o uk ti permette di conoscere meglio la lingua del posto cosa che in italia non puoi fare...magari qualche corso di lingue puo essere utile ma non cosi determinante.
Questo non significa che andare all estero sia la soluzione per tutto.


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2013)

comunque gli Inglesi che tanto amiamo non perdono mai occasione per sminuirci e figurati se non veniva fuori uno "studio" come quello in questo periodo storico.....

analizzando bene quello che dicono alla fine non ci vuole un genio a dire che se continuiamo così senza una moneta, un governo democraticamente votato e una lotta seria alla mafia andremo a finire a rotoli.....

comunque visto che non ci beccano neanche quando parlano di meteo per l' Italia possiamo stare tranquilli!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Su questo non hai torto.
> Ma il succo del mio discorso è se parto da zero qui in italia rimango uno zero(per carità non succede sempre per fortuna)...se parto da zero da altre parti ho la possibilita di migliorare.
> Se permetti fare il cameriere(puo essere qualsiasi lavoro eh)in germania o uk ti permette di conoscere meglio la lingua del posto cosa che in italia non puoi fare...magari qualche corso di lingue puo essere utile ma non cosi determinante.
> Questo non significa che andare all estero sia la soluzione per tutto.


Sì ma dove sta scritto che partendo da qua resti zero mentre fuori hai la possibilità di migliorare? Mi sembra pura esterofilia.
Conoscere la lingua del posto dici, tanto vale restare qua e la lingua del posto già la conosci perfettamente  
In sostanza, non è sbagliato andare fuori però non facciamo passare l'idea dell'estero come la soluzione delle persone intelligenti mentre restare qui è la soluzione degli stupidi.


----------



## Doctore (19 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma dove sta scritto che partendo da qua resti zero mentre fuori hai la possibilità di migliorare? Mi sembra pura esterofilia.
> Conoscere la lingua del posto dici, tanto vale restare qua e la lingua del posto già la conosci perfettamente
> In sostanza, non è sbagliato andare fuori però non facciamo passare l'idea dell'estero come la soluzione delle persone intelligenti mentre restare qui è la soluzione degli stupidi.


assolutamente no


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Su questo non hai torto.
> Ma il succo del mio discorso è se parto da zero qui in italia rimango uno zero(per carità non succede sempre per fortuna)...se parto da zero da altre parti ho la possibilita di migliorare.
> Se permetti fare il cameriere(puo essere qualsiasi lavoro eh)in germania o uk ti permette di conoscere meglio la lingua del posto cosa che in italia non puoi fare...magari qualche corso di lingue puo essere utile ma non cosi determinante.
> Questo non significa che andare all estero sia la soluzione per tutto.



Io onestamente non credo che se parti da zero in Italia rimani a zero in Italia.
Io di mio penso che le possibilità che hai qui le hai anche altrove, mediamente. Poi, ovvio, ci sono campi specifici in cui in Italia hai meno chances che altrove, e viceversa.
Poi c'è sempre la questione della lingua. Male non fa, ma se si fanno i conti a parità di condizioni, uno baratta la lingua per vivere in un altro posto. Se poi a lui sta bene, meglio per lui.
Io di mio ho una parente che lavora in Francia, a Parigi. Laureata in una bella università, in economia, due stage in Italia.
Non mette via un euro che uno. Chiude in pari ogni mese, euro più, euro meno.

Poi si parla sempre di prospettive: ma se uno gira da un posto di lavoro all'altro, e fino ai trenta, trentadue non comincia a guadagnare, quando comincia a vedere dei soldi veri, a quaranta? Quando deve comperare una casa dove vivere? 

Ripeto, nella mia pochezza. Io credo sia una questione di scelte. Se uno preferisce Londra a Milano, ovvio che non andrà a Milano.
Ma la differenza mica la fa il Paese. Se uno non riesce a fare carriera in Italia, a meno di particolarità, non riesce neanche all'estero. Non è che altrove i soldi li regalano.
In Svizzera e' uguale: stipendi favolosi, si, ma solo se fai il frontaliere. Se prendi una locazione a Lugano a confronto a Milano e' regalata.


----------



## Marilson (21 Ottobre 2013)

attualmente sono disoccupato, ho una laurea specialistica in ingegneria da 110L, un master post universitario, abilitazione professionale e pubblicazioni scientifiche su riviste internazionali. Di lavoro non ce n'è. Il mio orizzonte temporale è marzo 2014, non rimango a fare il precario per due lire in questo paese. Con molta amarezza, me ne dovrò andare. Questo paese è morto. Semplicemente non esiste più.


----------

